# Fanes 2.0 EN Lager hin



## sap (17. Dezember 2013)

Moin zusammen,

habe das Fanes gerade in einem Bikeshop, war eigentlich verdachtslos als Check gedacht, dann ist mir am SO mein Schaltwerk abgerissen und es musste eh dorthin.
Nun haben sie die Lager gecheckt und Diagnose: Lager alle ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, HR-Nabe ebenfalls (wobei das nicht von Alutech war), vermutlich aufgrund der hohen Belastung.

Ich habe eine XL Fanes mit 110kg komplett inkl. Ausrüstung gefahren...Probleme hatte ich eigentlich keine, zwischendurch hatte mal was geknackt, aber nachdem ich die Kurbel und das Innenlager gecheckt hatte, war das wieder weg..zuletzt habe ich von den vermeindlichen Schäden auch nichts gehört oder gefühlt (der Steuersatz lief nicht mehr ganz sauber, aber das wusste ich vorher und hat damit ja nichts zu tun)

Jetzt bin ich etwas erschrocken, dass das alles runtergerockt haben soll...klar, von der Körpergewichtsbelastung her ist es schon eine Hausnummer, aber ich bin jetzt niemand, der 4x die Woche auf dem Bike sitzt..

Habe das Fanes im Februar 2012 als Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer neu gekauft, muss ich nach dieser Zeit einfach damit rechnen?

Würde da gerne mal Feedback haben.


----------



## Piefke (17. Dezember 2013)

Nach 2 Saisons können bei der Fahrermasse die Lager schon runter sein.
Besorg dir hochwertige Kugellager (FAG, SKF...) beim örtlichen Eisenwarenhändler (sind ja zum Glück alles Normmaße an der Fanes) und alls die einbauen, die sollten dann auch etwas länger halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (17. Dezember 2013)

Hm ok, danke dir für das Feedback. Wo finde ich denn die Angaben zu den Maßen?


----------



## Piefke (18. Dezember 2013)

*Fanes Enduro 2.0 Hauptlager 6000 2RS (bis Version 2.0)*
*Fanes Enduro 2.0 Wippen-/Druckstrebenlager 608 2RS (bis Version 2.0)*
*[URL='http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-20-Nadelhuelse-Horstlink-bis-Version-20']Fanes Enduro 2.0 Nadelhülse Horstlink (bis Version 2.0)

[/URL]*


----------



## sap (18. Dezember 2013)

man dankt


----------



## hasardeur (18. Dezember 2013)

Meine Lager hatte ich das erste Mal nach 6 Monaten durch, zumindest die Mehrzahl. Die nächsten Lager habe ich dann mit einer vollen Fettpackung versehen. Nach einer Saison sind einige Wippenlager auch fast wieder durch gewesen. Eine frische Fettpackung konnte sie nochmal retten. Einen Dampfstrahler habe ich gar nicht und trotzdem dringt einfach zu viel Wasser ein, wäscht das Fett aus und verursacht Rost. Also einfachmal alle 6 Monate checken und neue Fettpackungen verpassen.

Hat denn jemand einen Tipp zu besser abgedichteten Lagern? Was ist mit Enduro Bearings?


----------



## DerKummer (9. Januar 2014)

Habe die Lager jetzt auch zum ersten Mal ausgebaut. Die Fanes war seit Mai intensiv bei Wind und Wetter im Einsatz und auch hier hat sich kein Lager mehr bewegt. Habe die Lager geöffnet und gereinigt. Mit Waffenöl und Akkuschrauber wieder zum Drehen gebracht und schließlich mit großzügiger Fettpackung versehen. Eine Saison müssen die jetzt noch durch, danach gibts neue Lager.


----------

